# A belated Birthday to Sickie Ickie



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

A belated Happy Birthday, Sickie Ickie

This is what happens when your birthday falls on the weekend of the National Haunters Convention. We haven't seen you here in a little while, I hope all is well.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy belated b-day SI.
You can find him over on christmasfanclub where he is THE moderator.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy birthday, Sickie, wherever you are


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Hicky Bicky, Sickie Icky!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

How could we forget Sickie Ickie's birthday? Must have been too much booze at NHC. Happy Birthday to you, Sickie!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Happy Birthday Sicki!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Gads, we really ARE losing it when we miss Sickie Ickie's bday!!! Happiest of Happy days - no matter how late it is!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Yes, Happy Birthday Bryce, hope you had a GREAT one old friend!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Late Birthday to you!
Happy Late Birthday to you!
Happy Late Birthday Dear Sickie Ickie!
Happy Late Birthday to you!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Happy birthday my friend.....Hope all is well....drop in and say hello sometime....


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday to ya!!!!!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Happy Birthday Sickie!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday SI !!!


----------

